# AIRBAG light R34 GTR



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys my AIRBAG light is flashing continuously it’s been plugged in and was unable to switch the light off the message that come up is “DA side module left hand open EDFC”. what i think might of caused it was when I disconnected the electronic boxes behind the rear seats to get to the fuel pump, I have double checked it all and all wires are plugged in correctly and nothing is disconnected. I have searched and found threads with soft codes to switch off the light but it hasn’t worked for me, I think it might differ on the R34? Can someone give me some sort of direction or solution to what that message means.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you tried disconnecting the battery for like 10mins and connecting again?

It might re-set itself.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you tried disconnecting the battery for like 10mins and connecting again?

It might re-set itself.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

side airbag (on the drivers seat?)

have you changed the steering wheel?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> side airbag (on the drivers seat?)
> 
> have you changed the steering wheel?


Side airbag? Has the 34 got side airbags in the seats then? I thought my car only had steering wheel and passenger airbag?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of them do

Gtrcooks has, not sure if it was an option

It's attached to the side of the seats


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Some of them do
> 
> Gtrcooks has, not sure if it was an option
> 
> It's attached to the side of the seats


So take it the seat is a different shape? or at least says airbag on the side?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no its the same, just with a big cusion attached


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

so its obvious that you have side air bags then! 

If thats the case bash dont have airbags on the side as he has the same seats as me and im sure i would of noticed big cushions on the side!.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

could one of the airbag connections bin disturbed, on my s14 ,the airbag connection was in the passenger footwell under the dash and got kicked about bringing on a light


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys I will try disconnecting the battery first, if that don’t work I’ll see if any of the seat airbag wiring has been disturbed even though I haven’t played with the seats at all (Matty i do have seat airbags). Mr Mugen could also be right as i have stripped my dash a little to get rid of an old camera/ laser detector that i had hard wired in so I could have disturbed something under the steering Column? I won’t be able to play with the car until tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

My error! Yes you do have seat airbags! (bash just sent me a picture) How on earth did i not notice them LOL, there massive.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Check the cable and connector under the front seats, if there is a loose connection under there it will be disturbed when the seats are moved. Mine flash's (ongoing judging from the receipts i have) and clears when its reset at Abbey. I have a loose connection under the passenger seat- could be the same for you. 

There is also a connector halfway up the seat in the back of the foam. Just un zip the seat cover and check these are ok.


----------



## [PIMPIN] (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the same problem. I have a V-Spec II with side airbags which I swapped for Bride seats. Now that I've sort of outgrown the Bride (sideways unfortunately), I can't seem to figure out the connectors for the stock seat. I've tried all sorts yet the airbag light is still on. Is there a wiring diagram somewhere online?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys I’ve tried both yellow plugs under the seats they both seam ok. I didn’t know about the one under the zip I will try that next. I didn’t get any luck with disconnecting the battery for 10mins also.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

It was one of the yellow plugs under the passenger seat(3plugs under there), i also disconnected the battery for 20mins. All sorted now


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

the main airbag sensor is under the centre console arm rest / storage bin - clip off the little panel on the rear of the storage bin and you might be able to see the rear of the sensor - you may have to take the centre console out to check those connections but it's only a ten minute job once the gearstick surround is unclipped.


----------

